# TVOS 11.1



## carl015 (28 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

La mise à jour pour l’Apple TV en 11.1 vient de sortir !


----------



## kaiy75 (3 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir,

Suis-je le seul à galérer pour mettre à jour? La mise à jour se bloque tout le temps...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Novembre 2017)

Mise à jour faite sans problème.


----------



## kaiy75 (5 Novembre 2017)

Au final en ethernet la mise à jour bloquait mais en wifi tout s'est normalement passé... Bizarre


----------

